# Runs on 2cell Lipo



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

How many times in a day can you run a 2cell 40c lipo before seeing a slow down on the track.


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

I would say more times than you can run it.
Butch


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

So 5 or 6 times in a race day is not going to bother it?


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

That should not hurt it at all. I run mine that way and have been for over a year.
Butch


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

Sounds good!


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

how many mah is it? What kind of car are you running? There is not a whole lot of info here. I would hate to see you destroy your lipo for lack of knowledge.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

BRDRACING said:


> How many times in a day can you run a 2cell 40c lipo before seeing a slow down on the track.


Is this something you have already seen with your vehicle? If so, Chances are you ran the voltage down too low and damaged the pack. 
Is it a soft case or hard case pack?
If it is soft case, you will see or feel some puffing. BE CAREFUL.
If it is a hard case, You need to measure the voltage of each cell.
And all the questions above... 
What battery?
Car?
ESC? Lipo cut off?
Charger? 
Have you been balancing them?


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

we are only here to help. Don't be shy :thumbsup:


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

Is this something you have already seen with your vehicle? No
Is it a soft case or hard case pack? Hard
What battery? 3200 35c and 3200 40c
Car? SCT
ESC? Lipo cut off? Stock and I don't know
Charger? Turbo 35
Have you been balancing them? I will be.


----------



## MomentumRacing (Nov 17, 2009)

I wouldn't have any worries. I bought my kid an SC10, all stock and he'll run it 6-7 times in a row and he'll run the pack dead every time. I have yet to see it show up as an issue with the pack going bad even though you really shouldn't run it until it dies.


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

BRDRACING said:


> Is this something you have already seen with your vehicle? No
> Is it a soft case or hard case pack? Hard
> What battery? 3200 35c and 3200 40c
> Car? SCT
> ...


Brooks, you'll be fine. Just discharge it at 35 amps every now and then, and balance charge it every now and then.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I personally think you should balance your lipos every charge if it has a balance plug. It definately can't hurt the pack.


----------

